# Effects of Flooding



## talksnmatns (Apr 24, 2013)

Anyone have any idea what effects the recent flooding in Hamilton Co. might have on this year's morel season? I have a section of woods surrounding a creek that I hunt with reasonable success every year. During this year's flooding, however, I saw that pretty much 90% of that wooded area ended up under water with pretty high current. The ground ended up being compacted pretty well, sand deposited everywhere and all the vegetation was bent over in the direction of the creek current. I'm concerned that this has all but doomed any chances this year.


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Hmmm... sounds like you're refering to Flowing Well park! I've found em there too, but I honestly think that areas like that are toast this year. I know Flowing Well has flooded in years past, so the flood doesn't permanently ruin that area. I am moving on to higher elevations myself!


----------



## talksnmatns (Apr 24, 2013)

Cool Creek, actually. I tend to agree with your assessment, though. It's a shame because I wasn't able to find much of anything last season either. 2011, though, I found about 6lbs. Bummer.


----------

